

PuzzleScript is an open-source HTML5 puzzle game engine - munchor
http://www.puzzlescript.net/

======
straws
Woah, looks like this was made by Steven Lavelle
([http://www.increpare.com/](http://www.increpare.com/)) too, who has made a
staggering number of bizarre and fascinating indie games over the years. My
personal favorite is Mirror Stage, where you navigate patterns in a
kaleidoscope:

[http://www.increpare.com/2009/03/mirror-stage-
done/](http://www.increpare.com/2009/03/mirror-stage-done/)

------
plancien
Good job !

The logic used, based on pattern detections is pretty clever. Reminds me of
cellular automata algorithms.

Even if you are not interested in puzzle games, reading the "first steps" part
of the site is quite interesting and enlightening.

In the "make a game" part, one thing is not clear enough, though : in order to
launch the games, you'll have to hit the "x" key.

------
roryokane
I remade the game Pegs for the TI-83+ graphing calculator in PuzzleScript:
[https://github.com/roryokane/pegs-in-
puzzlescript](https://github.com/roryokane/pegs-in-puzzlescript). Play the
current version at
[http://www.puzzlescript.net/play.html?p=6862358](http://www.puzzlescript.net/play.html?p=6862358).

PuzzleScript is an impressive project. The editor is pretty easy to use (the
smart syntax highlighting is very helpful). The rule system was general enough
to allow me to implement most of the concepts from the original Pegs very
easily (with the exception of cross piece selecting), and add new features
like animation and sound effects easily too. It was tough to compress some of
the 8x8 sprites into 5x5, but I managed it thanks to the ability to use custom
colors in sprites. What I didn’t like was the hard-coded limit of 6 layers,
plus the occasional severe visual glitches in the running game that required
me to refresh the page. The documentation is very good for a one-man project,
but has small errors in places and lacks cross-references that force me to
look through many pages to find the functionality I was looking for.

I was very interested when I saw this post, because I was already re-remaking
Pegs for the browser ([https://github.com/roryokane/pegs-
js](https://github.com/roryokane/pegs-js)). I have a lot of experience with
implementing that game, so it was interesting to see the rules phrased in a
different language, and to come up with new colored sprites, sound effects,
and animations that reflect what I imagine is really happening when you play
Pegs.

------
donpark
PuzzleScript at Github:
[https://github.com/increpare/PuzzleScript](https://github.com/increpare/PuzzleScript)

------
Laremere
Farbs tweeted a partially working pacman in puzzle script:
[http://www.puzzlescript.net/play.html?p=6847686](http://www.puzzlescript.net/play.html?p=6847686)

~~~
xerophtye
i cant eat the ghosts :(

------
teamonkey
I reckon you could go a bit beyond simple tile-based puzzles with that
beautiful logic engine. A boulderdash-type game seems feasible, but what about
Dwarf Fortress?

~~~
appsappsapps
What about Dwarf Fortress?

------
opminion
Someone found 1. a common denominator of a family of Sokoban-like games,
encoded them in the form of 2. a simple pattern-matching language, and
implemented 3. a game engine on top of it.

So read this if you are interested in either 1 or 2 or 3.

------
namin
Very inspiring and fun. I just create a clone of lunar lockout:
[http://www.puzzlescript.net/play.html?p=6853173](http://www.puzzlescript.net/play.html?p=6853173)

~~~
namin
And here's another game:
[http://www.puzzlescript.net/play.html?p=6854805](http://www.puzzlescript.net/play.html?p=6854805)

~~~
namin
Revised the game above:
[http://www.puzzlescript.net/play.html?p=6857334](http://www.puzzlescript.net/play.html?p=6857334)

------
tobr
Wow, this is fantastic.

I have some puzzle game ideas that I've tried to build several times, but I
always get frustrated with how tricky it is to express the rules in code. This
seems like such a clever way to do it. Fun!

------
beagle3
Similar, but much more chaotic project from 1993

(oh, and it's from the Obfuscated C Code Contest -- but worth every second you
spend reading it)

[https://github.com/c00kiemon5ter/ioccc-obfuscated-c-
contest/...](https://github.com/c00kiemon5ter/ioccc-obfuscated-c-
contest/blob/master/1993/rince.design)

(I would link to the original ioccc site, but it is not answering right now)

------
siscia
What about the level 9 ???

Nice works btw :)

------
dested
To be honest, im not certain how useful this will actually be, but it was
probably incredibly fun to program! Great stuff!

~~~
appsappsapps
I'm not sure what you're getting at with "useful," but it looks like it's
going to be incredibly fun to play with, and I wish it were available when I
was a kid messing around with HyperCard stacks.

~~~
failrate
I spent an hour trying to implement a 2d Turing Machine.
[http://www.puzzlescript.net/play.html?p=6863139](http://www.puzzlescript.net/play.html?p=6863139)
So far, it is unsatisfactory because I do not know how to emulate an infinite
playfield, and I cannot figure out how to put a delay between applications of
the rules (so you cannot see it running). That said, with a little tinkering,
a Turing machine is possible.

~~~
failrate
With some help from Mr. Lavelle:
[http://www.puzzlescript.net/play.html?p=6869133](http://www.puzzlescript.net/play.html?p=6869133)
Hold X to run the Turing machine.

------
rowlandrose
Great work. I am going to dive into this.

